# Advice please !



## Tex1904 (Jul 12, 2013)

Okay I know this doesn't fit in but I really need advice.
My dad and I went to a Auction and bought a grey gelding. He arrived on a Saturday and I rode him the Sunday.. all went well and I rode him again a couple of times. My horse on the farm eventually got broken in and my sister and I brought the horses in every day for a bit of grooming. One day Biscuit(the grey gelding) started acting up and my sister asked me to take him, I did and we walked like 5 steps and then he attacked me. I left him alone for 5 months (with his companion) I didn't groom him because I was scared of him. Every time I would go to Tex (my saddlebred) he would walk up to me and stay at the wire (I usually had to go fetch Tex) he is really sweet and everything. I decided to ride him again and when he doesn't want to move forward I use my whip or kick him a little and then he would throw a tantrum. Also I lunged him and the when I tried to make him go in the other direction he reared and chased me. Also I walked him over a small jump(wihtout a saddle) and turned him loose I wanted to teach him to jump free style. But then when I would walk away he would like literally run up to me and not stop so I end up running backwords ! Any advice ?sorry its a bit long.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

It sounds like he went to the auction because someone else had problems with him who didn't know how to fix it either. I think he has no respect for humans and probably poor ground manners. I wouldn't ride him anymore until that gets fixed or you will start having problems there too. 

Start over with the basics and go from there fixing the holes in his training. If you don't know how, get a trainer to do it or at least help you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BritchesNStitches (Jul 19, 2013)

Yup. He is gonna take some work. Like others have said, start from the ground up. Work on his manners while grooming, leading, even when you go out to catch him. Horses that lack respect need to be shown respect, confidence and not fear. It is understandable to be afraid, but you have to convince him that you aren't. Maybe try to first work on personal space and the idea of you inviting him into your bubble. If you call to him and he comes, give him a good pat. If you don't call him and he is in your bubble before you want him to be, quietly and calmly give him some some pressure ques to back up out of your space.


----------



## Tex1904 (Jul 12, 2013)

Thank you I will definitely try it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

Wow-tough situation!!!

I would start at the ground, like the others have said, don't show any fear, assert your dominance, and, as bad as it sounds-if he deserves it-don't be afraid to smack him! Just once. If he crowds you, carry a crop so that he runs into that and not you! If you cannot handle this job-don't be afraid to get a trainer!! Just remember, he sounds kinda dangerous, so do please be careful. 

Once your ground work is rock solid and he respects you, you can start to ride him. Take care-if you can't control him on the ground, you very likely cannot control him in the saddle.

Be careful and good luck!!


----------

